# New Car Protection Detail In West Sussex



## Arran

Hello,

I’m looking for recommendations of someone to carry out a new car paint protection detail in West Sussex please?

Thanks 

Arran


----------



## chongo

Arran said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations of someone to carry out a new car paint protection detail in West Sussex please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Arran


Why not do it yourself bud:thumb: it's not hard at all and it will save you plenty of pennies


----------



## Mikec996

Not quite West Sussex, but can recommend Detail Monkey in Uckfield. Haven’t done my car, but seen a lot of their work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das6dan

Arran said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations of someone to carry out a new car paint protection detail in West Sussex please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Arran


I'm with the other guy, DIY would be far more satisfying  However probably never the same as a complete pro, they'll notice things we simply just don't.

Wouldn't really want to do ceramic myself though!

My old man just had his A5 done by these guys http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/, I nearly choked at home much inheritance he'd given them though!


----------

